# Hymer Motorhome urgently required!!!!



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Is anyone selling a nice B544 or B534???
I am looking to get on the M/H ladder with around £8k.
Would like to buy from genuine private seller..but cant find one!!
If you have one or know of one please let me know.
[email protected]
I am Midlands based so most places easy to get to.
Thanks...Clemmo


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi there is a B544 near Pershore but i think the chap who is selling is asking a bit more than 8k.

Dave


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*HYmer544*

Hi Clemmo,

Go onto Ebay and type in 'used motorhomes' there are about 5 on there all about the early 90's on a citreon base. There is one with just 65000 miles on the clock and it looks really tasty. Keep an eye on the sales/bidding, sometimes they don't reach the reserve and if you contact the seller you can often do a deal. Quite a few members of MHF have got their vans this way.

Lots of luck in joining the HYmer fraternity

Keep em waxed............. Ned


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

*First Hymer*

Are there any specific faults or weaknesses I should know about??

I am off to see a a B544 in the morning..Fiat based. Non Turbo..non power steering.

Urgent advice required!!
Thanks all..


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

644s are really nice!


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Wouldn't go non turbo, or non power steering. Our 644 is 1993 2.5 turbo diesel Ducato and performs well. Inside is very solid and well made. Problems have been drive belt - now sorted - and electonic linky bit somewhere in ignition system - also sorted (I hope).


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Can you please explain further??
why non turbo?
why non power steering?

surely thats less to go wrong?

thanks,
Clemmo


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

it's a big vehicle - 7m of non powered steering will be real hard work to manoevre and you do get into small spaces, believe me! Hill starts are not easy in ours which is a turbo - you'll have no grunt to get going and no power to go up and down hills. Chasis is geared for white van man. You are moving about 3 tonnes of motorhome, after all.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: First Hymer*



clemmo said:


> Are there any specific faults or weaknesses I should know about??
> 
> I am off to see a a B544 in the morning..Fiat based. Non Turbo..non power steering.
> 
> ...


Make sure you check the front chassis cross member,(the one under the radiator ) They are prone to rust on older models.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*hymer*

Hi Clemmo,

Powr stearing just makes life a whole lot easier especially at slow speeds. Turbo desiels just give more power from starting off to going up an incline. If you like the van ask if you can have it checked by the AA. Well worth the cost and effort. You can do without both PS and TD but you will be travelling sedately with a top speed of 50-60 miles an hour. If you don't mind then fine. But remember there a loads of vans out there and only by going to look will you get the experience and knowledge.

Let us all know how you get on!!

Keep em waxed Ned


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

clemmo said:


> Can you please explain further??
> why non turbo?
> why non power steering?
> 
> ...


On a Fiat 2.8 non-turbo I was changing down the gears on some hills, I had HGV's overtaking us on long hills on motorways.


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

*Turbo?? or non Turbo?? HELP!!!*

Thanks all......
well..we got up at 7am today to travel and view a non Turbo and non ps 544..Just as we were leaving the guy text me and called it off!!
Next weekend he asked....**!!$$

So we are still looking.
Reckon I would prefer the Turbo...but realise it may cost more.
What I cant get my head round is the price variance...On Ebay today 544 vary from around £5k to £13k with just a couple of years between them.

Ill keep looking and will view whatever is on offer.

Thanks for all the help and advice..Keep it coming!!

Clemmo


----------



## seakay (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, are you still looking? I have '91 544 non-turbo which is in really good original condition. Have bought a new Hymer and will let it go for 8k but no less if you're interested.

Clive


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

I would definately avoid non power steering. I thought it didnt matter and bought a lovely low mileage 644 but after one trip around the French alps and trying to park in tight places I sold it and now have similar vehicle but with the powersteering/Turbo options. My wife has driven large American MHs without any problem but found the vehicle described impossible. 8O


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Try here they get plenty of Hymers in, friends of ours got theirs on here for around £13,000 and its been great.

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseactio...eisure/cat-Caravans+and+Camping/a6f5d20a.html

Good luck with it
Mandy


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hymerowner
I'm not sure I agree with your strong feelings about Power Steering and non turbos. I find that once moving it's not that much of an issue. Yes you tend to lose the better rack gearing (I assume) of the power versions but if you're entering corners in a motorhome where it's an issue then you're pushing your motorhome into some serious cornering manouvers! My fiance isn't a shotputter and we shared the drive to La Rochelle this summer from North Yorks along with plenty of town driving and parking. I suppose it depends if you expect it to be like a car or a modern motorhome but that's way out of Clemmo's budget unless it's high miles or a howler.

I have a non-turbo and it'll cruise at 65/70 but struggles on hills. But it was cheap and therein lies the issue for me personally. If I thought I might sell it soon after purchase then PS and Turbo make it much more desirable to others. If I was planning to keep it until it was dead then I wouldn't care a hoot because they're much cheaper (certainly in Germany) than the turbo'd ones.

Ironically, i did some work on our motorhome today and took it on a 45mile 'returntheboyfriendtohome' trip with my Stepdaughter. Haven't driven Hymie for a couple of months but still enjoyed it. In fact, if I was going to do anything I'd put better headlights in it which are truly dire! And if the Turbo version makes as much racket at 70MPH as mine does I'd spend it on soundproofing! They're noisy bu&g$rs.

I often read posts and wish i could be certain that I'm not talking to someone who drives an Allegro at 30 mph each morning. My daily transport is a one year old Zafira SRi (hardly a rocket but has power steering!) and my fiance has a 525i sport so we're no strangers to speed and power with one handed steering while eating a mars bar. I used to mess about with Imprezas and other performance cars. But I can live on a long run to far flung parts of Europe if I'm laid back on the trip in our old bird.

If I had any advice for Clemmo I would say the following:

Turbo/PSteering if you're selling it on in the next year

Drive it for a good run and get it on the motorway to see if you can bear the racket!

Concentrate on the quality of the base unit and make a list of things which are essential for you such as tow bar/bike rack/ stero etc but don't be blinded by them. You can calculate the extra but you'll have a nightmare if you buy a dog.

Ask yourself if you're going to use the shower and if you have a problem with sitting on a hearing-aid beige portapotti because they're undesirable but in practice you rarely use them. It makes the price much lower than those with conversion to a thetford.

Once you've bought one think about the trips not the motorhome because if you keep looking every other one looks desireable!

Once a year, go to a major rock festival. When everyone else is sleeoing in a car/van/tent and you'll feel a million dollars!

Don't dismiss buying in Europe (especially Germany). use www.mobile.de and search. I sourced, purchased, imported and MOT'd a Hymer for less than your budget a year ago in 3 weeks including returning to collect. I then used it while waiting for the reg docs which took a further 8 days.

If you're buying at that age I would allow £1000.00 for things you didn't notice and things you didn't think you needed in the 12months following purchase.

If the seller has lots of accessories, insist they include them. Unless you're a wizard with a toolkit a mains cable is £25, ramps are £20, cutlery and plates etc are £30 etc.... it soon adds up.

Don't be swayed post-purchase by expensive Gaslow systems and extra tanks etc. If you're on a budget, some UK convertors and good old fashioned bottles will keep you going. Looking at your budget your....erm....on a budget!

Finally, from experience, you'll find all the older (up to 91) 5XX series to be cheap. The 6XX series are more desireable but price goes up. Turbo and PS adds more. Later light wood finish interiors are a noticeable price jump. Low mileage and garaged is desireable. Ours still looks incredible when it's clean!

Hope some of that helps and maybe between my view (and it is just an opinion) and Hymerowner (who has an equally valid opinon) you can decide.

J


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Bloody hell! Got the urge to look at www.mobile.de for the first time in a while and look at this for a cracker! here


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dont buy a non Turbo / you will regret it no matter how cheap it is. GOTO www.mobile.de .and look there.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

jimbo_hippo said:


> Got the urge to look at www.mobile.de for the first time in a while and look at this for a cracker! here


Don't be too sure, you need to look first. 8)

I've visited this dealer before and found his stock of "variable" quality. Some very nice looking vans on mobile.de looked a lot different in the flesh. :roll:


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Lets face it these vans are age related. at your price , but some well looked after vans are availble on www.mobile.de (Germany) simple to Import into uk. ,open search / motorhomes/caravans .Hymer is under Hymer-Eriba. in the make window , model box requires a number ie 544. leave 1st box on "all", scroll down page and pick Germany in country box,
have a look at some 64s these have a rear double bed. 92/93 onwards have lighter Interiors .Turbo is 95ps.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

it does look a clean 'van but also has 226000kms on the clock, that sort of mileage :roll: does tend to leave marks somewhere. i still think the gold/cream version one of the best looking.

simon


----------

